

Cryptography Is Dead? - kevinalexbrown
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2013/03/02/cryptography-is-dead/

======
greenyoda
The article had this interesting item, not really related to cryptography:

 _"Dan [Boneh] also talked about some covert-channel work that he recently
did. He has developed a method for identifying your cell phone via its
hardware. He uses the fact that each phone measures acceleration slightly
differently. His attack measures over many times the acceleration of the
phone, and then compares the values. Since all phones—it appears–make slightly
different errors in their measurements, he can convert this into a unique
signature of the phone. Obviously there are ways to stop this: the simplest is
to disallow any script from reading the values of the phone’s acceleration
measurements. But the fact that this is a viable attack is surprising to me."_

By the way, don't be deterred by the link-baity title. The article summarizes
what four of the founders of the field of cryptography, including Rivest and
Shamir, said at an industry conference. And the author, Dick Lipton, is a
well-known researcher in the theory of computation.

~~~
joshbaptiste
Heh, first thing I did was head to HN comments ready to skip this article as
"link-baity" indeed, after reading your comments I had a read and agree this
is a good read after all.

------
mparlane
No.

